# I need your guys help, SUPER important! :)



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I need to teach Maddie NOT to run off. I'm moving soon and I hate the fact that two of the dogs will get to basically be free but she will need to staying tied up. Any tips on training her to stay in one area? The fencing there is 3 board horse fencing.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, you need to do boundary training - I have to admit it's great when you can keep your dog inside an area without a fence.. 

i did it with a really long leash (50 feet) and a verbal cue along with a tug on the leash and alot of treats for coming back. After awhile, just the verbal command got him to turn around. 

I just use "back" but I'm sure there are better ways to do it - alot of stuff I've done has been my own made-up stuff and I find out later there is my way and then there is the real way.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks  Its the only thing about moving that I'm not excited about. Maddie was returned to the shelter 3 times before I got her, and therefore she is untrusting of living somewhere else until she realizes that its safe (usually about a month) in which time if she is left alone she has moderate separation anxiety (she pees everywhere and screams) so she will need to be tied outside if she can't be watched 100 percent


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, we are getting ready to move where there is no yard fence also.

I'm more concerned about other dogs coming into my yard, frankly. 

You could also get one of those kennel runs or a zip line so she doesn't have to just be tied.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

how long will your dog stay in an area without a fence without
you being there? will your dog stay in an unfenced area if a deer, dog, rabbit,
squirrel, person wanders pass? what happens when the mail carrier comes?



xellil said:


> Well, you need to do boundary training - I have to admit it's great when you can keep your dog inside an area without a fence..
> 
> i did it with a really long leash (50 feet) and a verbal cue along with a tug on the leash and alot of treats for coming back. After awhile, just the verbal command got him to turn around.
> 
> I just use "back" but I'm sure there are better ways to do it - alot of stuff I've done has been my own made-up stuff and I find out later there is my way and then there is the real way.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think you should build your dog a kennel.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> how long will your dog stay in an area without a fence without
> you being there? will your dog stay in an unfenced area if a deer, dog, rabbit,
> squirrel, person wanders pass? what happens when the mail carrier comes?


Well, it's not me that's worried but I'll answer you since you quoted me. My dog doesn't leave the yard, period. Not for cats or squirrels or mailmen, or anything.

I would not leave him alone in a fenced yard, much less an unfenced one. I'm more worried about what's coming in than him going out.

But we are often on opposite sides of the house or the yard. He patrols his boundaries like any normal dog but that's as far as he goes.

He's much less reactive with no boundary, as a matter of fact. He ignores other animals when he's outside the fence and goes nuts barking at them when he's behind the fence.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I think you have a great plan...Im sure once you work with her Im sure that she will get there!!!:thumb:



doggiedad said:


> i think you should build your dog a kennel.


She is moving onto her boss' property(she is starting a live in job at a horse farm)...so I dont know what all she can do!:wink:


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i thought you were leaving your dog outside in an unfenced area
and you were depending on your boundary training to contain him.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

personally, i think I would do a zip line rather than tie her up, if she can find two trees that would work. Those are pretty cheap and easy.

I would certainly not try boundary training a dog in a new place for a short period of time and expect her to not run away.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i thought you were leaving your dog outside in an unfenced area
> and you were depending on your boundary training to contain him.


When you say "you" who do you mean? the OP DOES want to leave her dog with other dogs that are left loose.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

xellil said:


> When you say "you" who do you mean? the OP DOES want to leave her dog with other dogs that are left loose.


Yes. HOWEVER I will be watching them, and outside with them, but doing other things (cleaning stalls, feeding horses, etc) and Maddie is the type who will run off if she is out with other dogs and not watched and has someone actively playing with her. Right now, at my moms house we have the ability to let the dogs out (Maddie individually, Moose and Jackson together usually, but sometimes by themselves) and not worry about it. If she is out by herself she will mosey around the front yard and if its nice out lay in the sun, if its yucky out she usually doesn't want to hang around out in it. Moose and Jackson won't leave my side. Period, end of story. Maddie on the other hand tends to get selective hearing if she knows she isn't contained unless DOG TIRED. I mean like at least an hour of solid running at the dog park, no breaks. She is my problem child


----------

